# Our new babies



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Born on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Ahh bless, so cute....lovely pics...xxxx


Thankyou xx


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

So cute how many, what genders, hairless or pp? Sorry I missed the birth post


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Nicky09 said:


> So cute how many, what genders, hairless or pp? Sorry I missed the birth post


You didn't miss it don't worry this is the 1st time i've posted anything. She had 7, 4 boys and 3 girls. 5 Powder Puffs, 1 Hairless and 1 True Hairless.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Aww we're going to need lots of pictures of them when you can. Good luck with so many puppies


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Nicky09 said:


> Aww we're going to need lots of pictures of them when you can. Good luck with so many puppies


I'll post some every week i'm on mobile broadband and it takes sooooooo long to load them.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh sooooooooooo lovely xxxx

will be keeping an eye on this thread now to see the littlies grow :smile5:

How did mum cope with the birth was it an easy birth, Molly is due on the 
2nd of Jan her second litter :smile5:

Keep those photos coming  x


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> Oh sooooooooooo lovely xxxx
> 
> will be keeping an eye on this thread now to see the littlies grow :smile5:
> 
> ...


She did fantastic. There were no warning signs she was in labour, she jumped up on the sofa cuddled up to Nick and pushed baby no 1 out at 4.30pm then the last one was born at 6.45pm. We even had a set of twin boys. So all our prep went out of the window lol.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Indie said:


> She did fantastic. There were no warning signs she was in labour, she jumped up on the sofa cuddled up to Nick and pushed baby no 1 out at 4.30pm then the last one was born at 6.45pm. We even had a set of twin boys. So all our prep went out of the window lol.


Blimey what a girl wish shed give Molly some tips. Mollys last litter she went in to labour first stage at 7am and I beleived the first pup was iminent and got the maternity wing ready and called hubby back from just going off to work  . Well 8am 11am 3pm 9pm No puppy hmy: first pup arrived at just before midnigh I was worn out . First pup was hard for her to deliver and being first time mum scared her but instinct quickly kicked in, then the next 6 came like buses  she also was a wonderful mum and we kept Mabel from the litter. Is this her first litter, is it Tia whos the mum


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Indie said:


> She did fantastic. There were no warning signs she was in labour, she jumped up on the sofa cuddled up to Nick and pushed baby no 1 out at 4.30pm then the last one was born at 6.45pm. We even had a set of twin boys. So all our prep went out of the window lol.


Must have been quite a shock for Nick (is this hubby) I think my hubby would have feinted


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

It is Tia yes, Nick was fine he's got a cast iron gutt. I'm not surprised you were shattered lol.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Indie said:


> It is Tia yes, Nick was fine he's got a cast iron gutt. I'm not surprised you were shattered lol.


At the end I felt I needed the whelp box to crash lol  Molly looked quite fresh and so focussed on her pups
But at around 4am a bag of choccie buttons and a strong coffee helped and I sayed with her and the pups resting in a nice comfy deckchair hubby couldnt take the pace and went to bed once molls and pups were all clean and dry 

Its a wonderful experience isnt it :001_tt1:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Ithink i went into shock it happened that quick we had everything planned out lol and it went right out the window. Don't you just love the noises they make.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

They make a realy cute sound like little piglets to begin with but as they get a little older as in days I thought they sounded like very new born babies 
:001_tt1:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

We have merekats at the moment lol


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Piglets and mearcats not bad betqween us I wonder what Molly will have this time Hyenas probably all awake by 5am


----------



## sylvia gunarsih (Dec 14, 2009)

they are so adorable!! may i have one? =)


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> Piglets and mearcats not bad betqween us I wonder what Molly will have this time Hyenas probably all awake by 5am


Hahahahahahahaha awwww is it the same daddy?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Indie said:


> Hahahahahahahaha awwww is it the same daddy?


No same breeder of the last stud but different dad hope the pups are as lovely as the last litter Im sure they will be as both dogs as soft and soppy as blancmange 

Im off to my bed now, lovely chatting enjoy those pupsters chat tomorrow :smile5:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

sylvia gunarsih said:


> they are so adorable!! may i have one? =)


Awww i'm sorry they all have homes.


----------

